# San Luis Pass Fishing Pier 03/01



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Figured I would post my first fishing report...

Took my daughter down to the pier on Saturday and had a blast. We used live and dead shrimp and caught 8 nice sized Sheephead, 2 slot Drums and one was just short of 30", 2 40" plus drums and 2 other got away (broke my line), 3 Whiting and tons of hardhead and rays. 

It was a great time and my daughter had a blast. I think I am going to head back down that way this weekend if the weather permits.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Hard to beat a trip like that........congrats


----------



## agambill (Jun 24, 2006)

I wasnt aware the pier was open, hows it look after the repairs?


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

any trout???


----------



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is the link to help keep you up to date.
http://www.sanluispass.com/index.asp?page=reports


----------



## fred heyne (Feb 24, 2008)

nothing better than watching kiddos having fun fishing. My little girl is turning 3 this month and I can't wait until she gets old enough to reel in a fish. I have taken her Marlin fishing in Mexico when she was a baby and the rocking of the boat caused her to sleep most of the time. good for you taking your daughter fishing, that's great.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on a great trip and quality time with your daughter. As soon as mine gets old enough we'll be fishing together too. Sending ya some green for promoting kids in the outdoors and quality time with your child.


Mike


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

way to go Dad . I was able to take my daughter out last Sat and did very well like you did. Any pics taken ?


----------



## smittysmith13 (Feb 15, 2007)

That's great! Pass it on...


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments! I did take some pics and will post them up tonight. We were so busy fishing we did not take as many pics as I thought. 

I am also new to the area and always looking for a some fishing buddies willing to share some knowledge. I am from San Diego and used to hittin the blue water off the coast of Mexico. Always open to learn a few tricks for these reds and trout.

Feel free to PM me. I have been going down to Freeport lately and have done well.


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok here are some of the pics that I promised...

My daughter with 1 of many rays caught that day









One of the drum I caught









Huge sheephead caught in a shallow canal behind my friends house 8+ pounds









I nice guy I met out there that day named Danny with a nice drum


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Way to go hope the kids got to land some how did you get the fish up .


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Great report. I cant wait till the trout start showing up in the lights..


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

They just used a drop net to get him up. One of the drums was so big, just his head fit in the basket. ha 

I am heading back down there this weekend as well.


----------

